# Eventing Prospect?



## Eliz (Jun 16, 2010)

What do you think of this guy?




 
"Tecnecolor (TC) is very responsive to cues and has big strides. He is started over small fences and has been trained in basic dressage. He is very athletic and would be a great eventing prospect. He is easy to handle under saddle (he is ridden in a plain snaffle) with no vices. Has been barefoot for 3 years. Very healthy, never colicy in the years I've owned him. UTD on vaccinations and worming. Has also had clicker training. He would also be great for Pony Club or as a more advanced lesson horse. Feel free to message me with any questions. Have to sell due to moving and college. "

I'm hoping to lease, maybe even purchase.


----------



## MudPaint (Aug 14, 2010)

My main concern through the whole video is his breathing. Is he a roarer or that out of shape. 

I think he's cute, but his hind quarters look so much weaker than his fore. You also have some work to do. That's not basic dressage training... he's going around with his nose to the outside and inside shoulder popped. He just has the basics. Though he seems like an uncomplicated ride and a willing horse.

I would say low level eventer.


----------



## Eliz (Jun 16, 2010)

Thanks for the reply.

The roaring scares me too... in another video of him on that channel he does it to.. though he is only being free lunged. Hm :/


----------



## eventerdrew (Mar 13, 2009)

I think you could do better, honestly. 

He's a beautiful boy but the roaring is not something that I would knowingly buy into.


----------



## Eliz (Jun 16, 2010)

I sent the seller an email about the roaring, so we will see.
He is the best thing I have found for the money, but I will continue to look


----------



## ladybugsgirl (Aug 12, 2009)

he sure is handsome...


----------



## Eliz (Jun 16, 2010)

He is! 
He looks like a purebred TB to me, but he is appendix.


----------



## xXEventerXx (Nov 27, 2010)

He has a very small hind end and barrel


----------



## Eliz (Jun 16, 2010)

^^
Yes, but would that effect him more than just how he looks?


----------



## xXEventerXx (Nov 27, 2010)

His hind end def would


----------



## Eliz (Jun 16, 2010)

^^
Okay, but how so? Like explain lol


----------



## xXEventerXx (Nov 27, 2010)

.. well if your horse has a small hind end where would he get the power to push him self over the ditches? Logs? ect... if your horse is front heavy it wont be a good idea. Small hind end means not alot of muscle and strength


----------



## sarahver (Apr 9, 2010)

Personally I don't think his hind end is that disproportionate to the rest of him, it is slightly undermuscled but that is from lack of work, not some underlying conformational issue or a lack of overall balance in body structure. JMO.

Pros: Seems like he has a nice soft mouth and they aren't worrying him with bits or training aids which is good as you can get all the basics right from the start. He has a nice athletic body, good shoulder and an alert and intelligent eye.

Cons: I know they say he has started dressage training but he seems to be laterally quite stiff and also heavy on the forehand. But that is just a training issue and easily fixed. Hard to tell from the pics but his pasterns look a bit steep, different photos would clarify that. Big huge problem for me is the breathing, that would be enough for me to pass him over, particularly as an eventing prospect as you need maximal oxygen exchange, even in the lower levels.


----------



## Eliz (Jun 16, 2010)

^^
Thanks, your reply was very helpful


----------



## brookebum (Oct 1, 2010)

It has potential! if you are willing to spend time on him, do a lot of flatwork with him, then his hind will naturally build up. Do you have a coach? Lessons would help you to get his flatwork happing, because you need that for him to be a good jumper,  The breathing would be the only worry.. but that could just be due to unfitness.


----------



## Eliz (Jun 16, 2010)

^^
Yup I have a jumping/dressage coach, and I am on the look out for a cross country coach


----------



## gypsygirl (Oct 15, 2009)

how old is he ??

did the owner get back to you on the roaring yet ??


----------



## Eliz (Jun 16, 2010)

He is nine. No, she hasn't :/ I will keep you all updated.


----------



## Elana (Jan 28, 2011)

A nine year old horse should be further along than this horse (I hope he is NOT expensive). He trots.. one speed.. and long. He canters, one speed and long. No where in the video does he do any balanced transition in the gaits or between gaits.. and he is too green to ask for a canter from a walk or stand still. So the ad about his dressage training is pretty much just words. 

The jump is a hop and does not show much. 

If you are looking at a first horse training project for eventing and the price not high, then he might work (but for the breathing). If you want to go futher, and he was 4 years old in the video, then that would be more interesting. 

I do like him but I would not label him spectacular and mostly that due to his age and training level for his age and the breathing.


----------



## brookebum (Oct 1, 2010)

Elana said:


> A nine year old horse should be further along than this horse (I hope he is NOT expensive). He trots.. one speed.. and long. He canters, one speed and long. No where in the video does he do any balanced transition in the gaits or between gaits.. and he is too green to ask for a canter from a walk or stand still. So the ad about his dressage training is pretty much just words.
> 
> The jump is a hop and does not show much.
> 
> ...


 spot on!


----------



## gottatrot (Jan 9, 2011)

From what I've read, if a horse has a roaring problem it occurs on inspiration. When a horse canters, inspiration occurs during extension and exhalation occurs as the front limbs land. So from what I can see in the video, the horse's loud breathing sound occurs as the horse is landing, so during exhalation, so apparently he is not a roarer. If anyone sees it differently, please comment.
If this is the case, either the horse is out of shape (as people have noted he is not particularly well muscled up) or the person with the video camera has the "zoom-microphone" option on and it is pointed at the horse's head. Sometimes that makes things seem louder than they are in real life.
To me the horse seems decently put together and obedient. If you wanted to do higher level dressage I would have some concerns about the overall length of the horse. Some of those really long thoroughbreds have difficulty getting more than a degree of collection. He seems very coordinated for his size though, so his mind may help him go farther than I might think at first glance. To pick up the canter from a walk with his length of body would probably require more training than just basic dressage. 
Sometimes I prefer a horse that is a little older and hasn't been used very hard yet because they will last longer. He still has plenty of time to learn many things before he is old.
Just fatten him up a little and add some muscle. He will be gorgeous.


----------



## Eliz (Jun 16, 2010)

Here is the latest email the seller sent me:

I don't ride TC more than maybe once a week on average because of time constraints so I wouldn't consider him "show ready". Unless you are able to work with him a lot I don't know how much you would be able to do in the ring with him at this point in time. Like I said before, I am willing to work out a lease, but I would really prefer not to because it is so much more work and I wouldn't be able to show him to other people. I am willing to sell him really cheap to someone who will provide him with a good home and works well with him, so that is really what I am pushing for. He is a nice horse with a lot of potential, but he is green and requires training that I don't have the time to give him. The loud breathing in the video is because he is a roarer, but it does not limit his stamina or ability. He raced for four years and did pretty well despite the roaring; it is just somewhat annoying to listen to until you get used to it. Let me know if you want to come out and try him sometime. We'll have to keep an eye out on the weather though since it's been pretty nasty lately.


----------



## Elana (Jan 28, 2011)

Sounds like an honest seller.


----------



## RansomTB (Nov 2, 2010)

You say that he is an appendix, is that what he was advertised as? Because if he raced how could he be an appendix. (the seller said in the latest correspondence that he had a pretty successful racing career?) 

That seems a little odd to me. I agree with others that say he is very green, especially for a 9 year old. I also hope that he is NOT expensive, I think that you coud do better, if you post you area and price range, im sure that we would all help you find something, there are lots of horses out there, and Im sure that there are a lot of others like me....we love to shop for horses . Even when it is not for us.


----------



## gottatrot (Jan 9, 2011)

That's interesting she says he is a roarer. I think the seller is being honest, to a point. She didn't tell you about the roaring up front, maybe she was hoping you were uninformed? Or else she just thought if someone came to see the horse they would like him despite the problem. 
Appendix horses can have race careers.


----------



## Eliz (Jun 16, 2010)

'02 16hh Thoroughbred x QH gelding. | Buy this Horse at Equine.com
That is the ad.

I am looking for something in the Tulsa, OK area that I could do dressage, hunter, jumper, or eventing with. Or maybe all of the above  My price range is up to 2,000, but of course I would prefer to look for something lower, or something that I could lease.


----------



## DubyaS6 (Aug 30, 2010)

Appendix horses are raced as AQHA I believe, since that is how they are registered (someone correct me if I am wrong).

I had an Appendix off the track, but this was literally 10 years ago and I never really looked into his career.


----------



## sarahver (Apr 9, 2010)

Eliz, I just jumped on trusty old EquineNow and had a look in your area (in a totally non-creepy way) and MATE are the prices different there! Waaaay more expensive!!

Here in Texas I just sold two OTTB's with no training other than on the track, both bays, one 16.1hh 4yo and one 16.3hh 7yo both reasonable of mind and body and they went for $750 and $950. Nothing wrong with them just needed re-training. Good, cheap horses.

Now, you might think that a horse off the track requires more training than the ones you are looking at but from the video of the guy that you posted, he didn't look much further ahead in his training than your average OTTB.

Wish I could be of more help.

P.S. OK is Oklahoma right?


----------



## RansomTB (Nov 2, 2010)

Horseville Horse For Sale - Good Looking Thoroughbred Mare - Ad 269361

TB Mare Off Track. No sure how comfortable you would feel with that. She sure looks like a heck of a mover, and nicely made up. Shes about 2 hours from tulsa. 

Oklahoma Thoroughbred Retirement Program - Contact Information

this is a thoroughbred "rescue" that is a little south of Oklahoma City, there adoption fees are extremely reasonable, and for your 2k budget you might be able to pay them a small delivery fee (abot 200-300 dollars) and they could probably get one to you. 

Valentine Gamble seems to be a great guy, that with a little work could be great!


----------



## DubyaS6 (Aug 30, 2010)

I have dealt with OTRP and they are VERY honest about their horses and do a fabulous job with correspondence!


----------



## sarahver (Apr 9, 2010)

RansomTB said:


> Horseville Horse For Sale - Good Looking Thoroughbred Mare - Ad 269361
> 
> TB Mare Off Track. No sure how comfortable you would feel with that. She sure looks like a heck of a mover, and nicely made up. Shes about 2 hours from tulsa.


That girl is pretty!


----------



## Eliz (Jun 16, 2010)

Yes, OK=Oklahoma.
That is absolutely crazy that your prices are that cheap! Lol

I didn't think about looking at off track rescues, great idea! I think I am up for the challenge, especially if I can get a good deal.


----------



## RansomTB (Nov 2, 2010)

I think that an OTTB would be a great choice for you, both because a TB could really excel in eventing, and because the price point you have would be easy to accomodate. 

The first girl looks really great, she seems to have a lot of suspension in her trot which would prove well for dressage and jumping. 

The guy from the TB Rescue seems to be another good choice and is cheaper. But I would look around at rescues, they usually have great horses that are just looking for a great home, I know that there are a lot here in maryland. Lots of the OTTB are free, many people around here are looking for warmbloods and other high end horses the TB's usually get sent to auction. If you can give one a great home I think that they would be ideal for you.


----------



## Eliz (Jun 16, 2010)

^^
Thanks! Unfortunately Valentine Gamble at the OTTB rescue is already adopted out, but Robin (ottb rescue manager) gave me the email address to someone who needed a home for their ottb so I'll get some info about that one.


----------



## sarahver (Apr 9, 2010)

I think an OTTB could be a great choice for you providing you can find a sound one! They are semi-broke, easy to train leg aides since they are used to jockeys positions which involve no leg, athletic and wonderful horses! All you would need to do is re-educate them to the bit which you would be more than capable of. 

Of course, I am heavily biased.

Mostly, I just like posting directly after you as our avatar pictures are so similar except inverted ha ha, alway makes me giggle.


----------



## Dressage10135 (Feb 11, 2009)

I'm not sure how far away these guys are from you but it might be worth a look:

DreamHorse.com Horse ID: 1624540 - Picacho Pass

DreamHorse.com Horse ID: 1592750 - Magdelena


----------



## Eliz (Jun 16, 2010)

sarahver:

Hahahaha! That made me smile! I hadn't noticed. That is great 

Lol great I am really obsessed with getting an ottb now! They just seem like such special horses. It would make me feel good to give them a second chance, though in a way it seems vain of me 

Dressage10135:

Those are really nice horses, I looked at Picacho Pass earlier. Sadly, they are out of my price range


----------

